# Porsche creates its first ever superyacht



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 21, 2017)

Porsche has launched its very own super-yacht which will set owners back £12million and come complete with a spa pool, al-fresco dining area and space for up to four guests below decks.

The stunning craft was launched at Viareggio, in Italy, and will now travel to Monaco in time for the annual Yacht Show which runs from September 27 to 30.

Just seven of the yachts will be made, guaranteeing the owners an almost-unique slice of boating history, provided they can stump up the cash to purchase one.

The German car-maker says the boat was designed for 'car lovers and forward-thinking yacht owners who appreciate the advantages of speed, style and our philosophy of intelligent performance.'

Interior styling was taken care of by Italian design-house Minotti, whose works appeared in the film Fifty Shades Darker, and features carbon fibre detailing, marble counter-tops, and fine leather finishes.






The 115-foot yacht is powered by two 1,650 horsepower MAN V12 diesel engines paired to Fortjes pod-drives, giving it a top speed of 21 knots and a maximum range of 3,400 nautical miles.




























https://www.boatinternational.com/yachts/news/porsche-designed-dynamiq-gtt-115-yacht-launched--33257


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 21, 2017)

You know what a boat is, right? A hole in the water that you throw your money into.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 22, 2017)

No rear wing and engine doesn't look like it's rear mounted. I don't like this Porsche...


----------



## Totally (Sep 22, 2017)

No pump-jet propulsors? Count me out


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 22, 2017)

Porsche or not, I just don't like it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2017)

Plenty of room for your £6200 porshe made bicycle


----------



## Totally (Sep 22, 2017)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Plenty of room for your £6200 porshe made bicycle



Gotta love


			
				Porsche.com said:
			
		

> Due to their design and equipment, Porsche Bikes are not approved for use on public roads.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 22, 2017)

Totally said:


> Gotta love



They actually are very much road legal.

Porshe would rather you keep them as a 6k paperweight though... Definitely a worthy investment for any money centric rich bitch hedge fund play boy manager


----------



## MyTechAddiction (Sep 22, 2017)

pretty expensive for what looks like a channel barge .Also its not fast.
Edit : the video mentions that it has a range of 3000 nautical miles at 10 kn.That speed was what most mechant ships did during WW2 era. I`m calling this one a flop, probably that`s why its a limited edition.


----------



## Mellisa77 (Apr 24, 2018)

That ram on the front is used to sink annoying tourists?  Yacht looks nice though. Every time when the Germans are involved, you can be sure that it is gonna be build very precisely. That is sadly not the case with others.


----------



## yotano211 (Apr 24, 2018)

I once crossed the Atlantic on a sailboat doing 6-7 knots on average most of the way. I rather sail on a sailboat than this.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Apr 24, 2018)

Looks cool and all but 12 mil...I guess it could be worse


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 24, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> They actually are very much road legal.


They don't have reflectors (front, rear, on the wheels) so I suspect not.

Why doesn't it have a turbine?  There's military ships much faster than this...and a lot bigger.

If you squint real hard, you can vaguely see a Boxer in the side profile.


----------



## Vario (Apr 24, 2018)

Draft looks really shallow doesn't it?  There isn't much keel to it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 24, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> They don't have reflectors (front, rear, on the wheels) so I suspect not.



Thats a grey area when it comes to UK law. Most road bikes sold in the UK dont have reflectors. I have never been pulled over or fined for not having reflectors. I have never seen anyone being pulled over or fined for having no reflectors.

Most cops wont pull you over for that, Ive seen cyclists at night with no lights that pass right next to a police patrol and jump a red light and they still dont get pulled over.

The most important thing is having lights at night and I have that. I also wear clothing with a lot of reflective logos, patches/piping so I know im good to go when i come home in the evenings. 


No cop really wastes time enforcing that rubbish unless he really needs to scrape together a few bucks from a fine just to say to his sergeant that hes actually doing something. 

Recently there was a death caused by a cyclist who didnt have brakes or had only one front brake -- these are 'track bikes' and technically arent road legal but people still ride them on the road anyway as nobody stops them


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 24, 2018)

Just because a law isn't enforced doesn't mean it is legal.  Porsche is obligated to notify people that making it road legal requires buying accessories that are sold separately.

6200 isn't really terrible when you consider race bikes (also not road legal) can go for 10k easily.



Vario said:


> Draft looks really shallow doesn't it?  There isn't much keel to it.


Yachts are light so they don't displace much.  Usually fairly wide to compensate.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 24, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Just because a law isn't enforced doesn't mean it is legal.  Porsche is obligated to notify people that making it road legal requires buying accessories that are sold separately.
> 
> 6200 isn't really terrible when you consider race bikes (also not road legal) can go for 10k easily.




Its legal.... Otherwise there are loads of cyclists who would have criminal records for silly reasons. its not so much about law but common sense. Looking at the UK highway code im guessing the changes were brought in regarding reflectors on bicycles in 1985. Much about cycling has changed since then.

6200 is terrible for what it is. which is an MTB or hybrid without suspension. You can get a lotta bike for £6200 or even 10k but this is probably worth 1-2k at the most for various reasons. All youre buying is the name.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 24, 2018)

meh looks to wallow like a pig thanks to the shallow draft and no stabilizers and it's rear look make it look like a overpriced jet ski


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 24, 2018)

Ick, what an ugly thing. I'm sure they'll have some buyers just because of the Porsche name associated with it.....but gah, what an eye sore.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Thats a grey area when it comes to UK law. Most road bikes sold in the UK dont have reflectors. I have never been pulled over or fined for not having reflectors. I have never seen anyone being pulled over or fined for having no reflectors.
> 
> Most cops wont pull you over for that, Ive seen cyclists at night with no lights that pass right next to a police patrol and jump a red light and they still dont get pulled over.
> 
> ...



In the States you need reflectors and a light (after dusk) on the front of the bike to have it road legal, to my knowledge. I don't know anyone that's been ticketed for these things, but.....

I know someone that was ticketed in their car by a policeman on a pedal bike. The guy pulled up to a stop light, he had just left his house a couple blocks away, and his headlights weren't on. Cop rides up on his pedal bike, stops in front of his car and writes him a ticket for not having his headlights on.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 24, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> I know someone that was ticketed in their car by a policeman on a pedal bike. The guy pulled up to a stop light, he had just left his house a couple blocks away, and his headlights weren't on. Cop rides up on his pedal bike, stops in front of his car and writes him a ticket for not having his headlights on.



Thats for motor vehicles though so it would make sense given the fact that they are steel cages and weigh a few tonnes. My mum was almost ticketed the same way as she decided just to take the car around the block but was caught by a cop who was dealing with someone else by the roadside. my mum tends to be extremely nervous driver anyway, and after being involved in an accident over a decade ago where we were rear ended and shunted into the car in front. She hasnt touched a car since.


When i cycle at night I make sure I have multiple front and rear lights and ive never been caught out without one.


----------



## aoirey17 (Apr 30, 2018)

That ain't so bad at all but I am expecting something that is panache.


----------

